# Is this a good deal?



## John-XTC (29 Aug 2008)

*CBR Assault 20" Alloy Front Suspension Deore 27 Speed Double Disc Mens Bike*

*£279.99

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Assault-All..._1_18?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1220043482&sr=1-18

Never heard of this brand, but the components look decent.

What do you say?
*


----------



## Mr Pig (30 Aug 2008)

Never heard of the brand either but the components are very good for the price. For £280 I think you'd struggle to get better spec than that, looks like a good buy.

Most bikes at that price have far poorer forks, brakes and gears.


----------



## dmb (17 Sep 2008)

No it is not a good deal, one size fits all?? bike fit is the single most important element rather than component choice


----------



## Trillian (20 Sep 2008)

for that money i'd be looking at a specialized hardrock, 

similar spec, shop arround a bit and you'll find the 2008 bikes being sold cheap since the 2009 are out and people want to clear old stock.

CBR have a reputation of being quite heavy and also quite crap.


----------



## Globalti (20 Sep 2008)

Go and support a proper bike shop, they will give you after-sales service as well. You'll need it if you buy a cheap bike.

Have a look at Merlin Cycles in Leyland, they have some smashing bargains. Look for their own band Rock Lobster bikes.


----------



## Cooperman (22 Sep 2008)

CBR - I think stands for Claud Butler Racing.....sensible entry bike of reasonable quality for the price your have mentioned...


----------

